# Weekly competition 2011-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 R' U F
*2. *R2 F U' R2 U R U2 R'
*3. *U' R' F R' U' F' R2 U'
*4. *U R F' U2 F U R' F2 U
*5. *R U F' R2 F R' U' R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R D2 U' L2 B D2 R' D F' L D L U2 F R2 B' F2 L2 U'
*2. *B' L' D2 R B2 F2 U' B' F2 U' F' L2 B2 F D2 U' L' U2
*3. *U F2 R B2 D' F2 L' B R2 F U' F' L B U2 F D' U'
*4. *U2 R B' R2 U2 F' D R2 U B' L2 B' U' B R F' L U2
*5. *F L D R' B2 L2 B' D F R' D B2 F' R' F R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 L D B' R' Uw2 Fw Rw Fw2 Rw D2 Fw Uw' L2 Uw2 B' F R B L2 Fw2 L' Uw B2 D2 U' F L' D2 U2 B D2 U F' R2 B F D' U' Fw'
*2. *D2 U' L' Uw2 F2 R2 D Uw2 L F' L2 R F U' L2 F2 D Uw' R Fw' F' D2 F2 Uw' U2 F2 U' B Rw B2 D' U Rw' R Uw' L' D2 B Uw2 B'
*3. *U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 R F2 R2 Fw D2 Uw U2 R2 D' Uw' B' Fw F' D' R' D Fw' R U2 F Uw' Fw' L B Rw B' Fw' D2 Fw2 F' U Rw F L' Fw2
*4. *Fw' L2 D Fw' F' Rw Uw U2 F2 L F2 D' Uw2 B' Fw' Uw2 B Rw R' B' U' B Uw2 B' Rw' D' F Rw R2 B D2 Uw Rw Fw L Rw' R Fw Rw U
*5. *B2 U2 B U' L B' L2 R' D Uw2 U B2 Rw2 D2 L' Uw2 Rw F Rw' R Uw' U2 R' B Rw Fw' L2 F' Rw' Uw2 U' B' Fw' F Rw' Fw2 D' Uw L D

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 B Bw2 Dw U Bw L2 F D Bw2 Lw Fw' L Rw2 Dw2 L2 Rw' R B2 Fw R2 B L F' Dw' L2 D U2 R2 D Lw B2 R2 Fw' Rw B2 Fw' Dw' L Bw' R Fw R B2 D2 Dw' Bw2 Dw B' D R' F' L Bw2 D2 Rw2 R D2 U' R2
*2. *Rw R' B2 Uw2 Bw Dw' Rw' B D Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw R2 B2 R Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F2 Lw' F2 Lw B' L2 U2 Lw' D' L2 Uw2 Lw R' Bw2 Dw Uw' U' L2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 Bw' F2 Dw2 Uw' R Fw2 Dw2 Uw' F2 Uw Bw2 Lw' B Uw2 U Bw2 Dw Rw
*3. *Lw B' Uw U Rw Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw L' Lw Bw' Fw' R B2 Fw' F L F' Rw' Uw2 L2 R F2 L' R2 Bw2 Dw' U B Dw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 D Dw R Bw Fw L' D Rw Fw2 D2 Uw' U' Rw2 U F2 D2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw B2 U F U' L B2 Bw'
*4. *B U' Rw' U' L Lw' F2 Uw L Rw2 U' Bw' Dw' L Lw' Rw Bw L' Lw' F' Dw2 F2 U' Lw Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 L Lw2 U2 F' D B Bw Rw' Dw2 Rw D Uw' R F' Rw2 Dw B' U' Fw' D2 L Rw R D U2 Rw2 Fw D' Dw' B R2 B
*5. *Bw F2 R' Bw L' Rw Uw Fw' F D2 B2 Rw U2 B Fw D' Dw Uw U2 Lw' F R2 Bw' L2 D' Uw Fw D' Dw' B' L2 B2 Uw' F2 L R2 Uw L2 Fw2 F Dw' Uw2 U2 L' Lw B' Dw2 Lw' U2 Lw2 Rw B2 F' Lw' Rw' Dw B2 L2 Rw Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *U B' F D' 2R' U 2F2 D2 2D2 3U' L U2 L2 U2 2B' 3U R' D 2R' 3F2 L2 3U2 U' B' 2U' B 3R 2F 2L2 2R' F2 2D' F 2U B2 F 2L' U 3R 3U' B2 3R2 D2 F L' D B U' 2L' 2F D 2D2 2U' 2L2 3R2 3U2 B' 3F 2L' 3R U 2F 2U2 2F' U2 2B 2U L2 3U F' 3R B2 L2 2R' D2 3F2 2R' 2U 2F' L'
*2. *3R B2 3U' U 3R' 2D2 U 2B2 2D 3U' U2 2B2 D' 3R2 R B' 2B' 2F' F' L2 2R R F2 L' U' 2B 3R2 D L2 3U 2U' 3R' 2U2 2B2 D' L 2L 3R2 B2 D 2D2 3U2 2B 3U2 2L2 2B' 2F' 2D2 B2 U 2R2 2B' R' F' D2 U 2L2 3R 3F2 D B2 D U' 2R2 R2 B2 D2 2R2 D 3R' 2U 2B2 2D' 2L 3R' 2R B' 3F' 2L2 2R2
*3. *U 2F' F2 3U2 3F' U2 2L 3U2 2U 2R B' 2L 2R2 3U2 2U' B D 3U B2 2F D 3F2 D' U2 3R B' L2 2L 3R' 2F' 2U2 B 3F' 2F' 2U L' B2 2L B L' 2R R 2B2 R D' 2L' 3F' 2R 3F2 2L U' 2R' B' 3F2 2U' 2L' R 2D' R D B2 D2 U2 L 2R2 3U2 2U' R' F2 U' B' 3F F 2D2 U' L2 2L' B2 2D F'
*4. *B 3F 3R' 2U' U R 2F L' 2L' R 2B2 U R' 3F' L2 U2 R2 F' U 2R2 3F R2 3U' 2L 2U' 2R2 B2 2B' 2F' F L' D2 3R' 2B' 3F2 2L 2U2 2L' D2 2D' L D' 3U' U' B' 2B' 3F' 2F' F 3U' 3R' D2 3R2 3F 2U 3R2 B 3F2 3R' 2D' L' 2L2 B 2F F2 3R' B 2B 3F' F' 3U 3F 3U' 2U' 2F' 2R 2D 2L2 2D 2R'
*5. *2D2 3R2 F D2 R2 2D' 2U L' R D2 2U 3R2 2R2 2D' B2 2L2 R2 D F' 2L2 2R' B2 2F' F' 2L' 2B R 3U2 2L F 2D 3R2 2R' 2F2 3U2 2L' 2R' R' U 2F' F' 3R2 B F 2R R' F 2L 3R2 R' D2 3R' D' 3U2 L' 3U U B' 2B2 3U 2L 3U F2 2R R F2 L' 2L2 3U2 3F2 2R B' 2R2 D 3U U2 B' F2 2D2 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D L2 2L2 2B2 2L2 2B2 2U 3L' 2D 3R2 2U' 3F D 3D2 2U' F U' 2L D2 2U2 3F R' 2F 2U' U2 2R 3D 3R' R' 2F2 2U2 B' 2B2 2F U' 3F' 3U 2R' 3U' 2U' 2L' 3L 3R 3B2 R 2D' U' L 3U' B2 3U' B 3B2 2F' D' 3D2 3B2 2L 2U 2F 2D2 3R 3D 2B2 3R2 3D L2 B D2 2D2 3D2 3F2 2L' 3U2 2U2 U2 3L2 2F2 F' 3R' 3D' 3U 2U' U 3B F' 3D' 2B' 2U' 3L' R 3F' L 2U 2F2 2L R D 2U' U
*2. *3D 2U U 2B U 3L 2R' D2 2U 2F 3U2 2R' D' 2B2 R 2F' D 3R' F 3R2 2D' 2R' 3D' 2R 3D2 3B 2F2 F2 2R' B 3L' R 2B2 3L' F' D2 2B2 U 2B 3R' B' 3F2 F' 2R' 2B L2 2R2 3U2 L' 2L 3D 3R2 U2 2B2 2F' L2 R2 2D2 2U2 2B' 3B2 3R2 3U 2U B2 2B2 2L 3B' F' 2U' 2B2 2R R2 3D2 2R2 3B' 2D2 2B' 3B' 2D2 B 3R2 2F2 2L' 3D2 U R D2 2U' L2 2L' 3L B2 2B2 3B2 3F F D 2U 2B'
*3. *3U B 2R 3F2 2R 2B 2R R' F2 3D2 3U2 R 3D' 2B' 3L 2B' R' 2B 2F2 3U' 3B' 3F' 2F L 2B2 U 3B R' 2U2 B 3F2 F D2 2L2 3R2 2D U L' 3R2 3U2 B 3B2 3F2 D' B 2L' 3D 2U' 2B 2R 2D2 3D2 2B 3F' F2 3U2 U2 3F' 2D 2L2 2F 3L2 2D' U2 R 3B' 2F U' 3B' F' L2 3B' 3U' 2U2 3B 2U2 2L' 2U' 2B2 3D 3B D U2 2B' F2 D' U2 3R 2U' L 2U R2 3U' 2B' L2 2L' 2B L' 3D U2
*4. *D' 3D' R2 U2 L F 2L' B 3L' 2B' F2 2L2 B 3D2 2U' U L 2L' D 2F' 2L 3R2 2R2 B 3R2 2R B' L 3L2 2R2 2D 3U' 2U' 3B2 2U 3B' 3F' 3L' 2R' 2B D2 2D' 3D 2F' 2D 2U2 U2 2R2 2F' 3R' D' 3U' U' 3L2 3F D' 3U2 2R 2F 3R2 R F' U 3B 2L B' U' L2 R2 2U' U' 3F' 2L 3L2 3R2 R' 3F2 L2 2L' 3R' 2R2 D 2U 2L' 3R 2R R' 3U2 F2 U' 3F 3U' 2U U2 2B' 3L' 3D' 2L U 2R2
*5. *L2 2L' 3F' 3L2 D 2R' D U2 2R' 3B2 3R R' 3B' 2D' B2 2B' 3D2 2R2 2B U2 3R 2B2 3L' D 3D 2U B 2U2 2L' 3F' D' 3B D2 2F' 3R' B' 2R2 3D' U' 2F' U' 3L2 2R2 2U2 B' 2F D' 3D 3U 2F2 2R' B2 3B' 3F' 3L2 2F2 3U2 3B L2 3B2 2D' 3D 2U' F 3L' 3U2 B2 D2 3L' 2R2 3F2 2F U' 3R 2U' 3F' 3D 2B2 3B' 2F 2U R' 2F2 2R 3D R2 3B U L2 3R' 2R U2 2F' D2 U' F2 3U' B2 2L 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F' R U'
*2. *R2 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 F' U
*3. *R F' U' F' R2 U R' U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R F2 R U R' D2 F R' F D2 U R' D' F R2 B U'
*2. *F2 U2 B D' L2 D' R2 D' R' B F2 U' F D' B R2 U' R'
*3. *L D2 U R' U L D' R' F2 U R' F L' U' L' B' L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw' F2 Rw' F' U2 R' D Fw D2 L2 R2 B' F2 Uw' B' Rw Uw U2 Rw D2 F2 R2 Uw R' B R' B' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 R Fw' F2 D Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw
*2. *D' U Rw' D2 F2 Uw' B2 Fw' U' F2 R B' Rw' D Fw2 L2 Rw R' D2 Uw' F Rw' R' F' L F U' Rw D' U' Rw D Uw' B2 Fw' F L D' B2 Rw
*3. *R' Fw2 L R Uw' L2 D' L' Rw' Uw U2 R2 B' R2 Fw' L Fw2 R' Fw2 F' D' B L2 D Rw2 Uw' Rw' R2 B2 Fw' L2 R' U R2 U2 F' Uw' U F L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B Rw R2 Dw Fw2 Uw Bw2 L' Dw' Uw U' Lw2 Bw' F2 Dw Uw Bw Uw L Rw B L2 D L2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 Lw' D2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 F Rw' Fw' R' F2 D' U2 Lw' F Lw Bw2 Uw U' B' Bw2 Lw R' Dw2 B' Fw' U' F' Dw2 U2 L' Bw' Fw
*2. *Lw Rw' R2 U2 Bw' Uw' Lw Rw U' B2 F' R Bw Fw U' L2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 L2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw2 U L' Rw' Bw2 Dw Rw' D L' U' F' Uw' Bw' F2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' D2 U2 L2 Rw2 R D Uw2 R2 Fw2 L Dw' Uw' R' F' L Dw2
*3. *F' U F' D' R B' Bw2 L Dw R' Bw Uw L Lw' R U' F L2 F2 U' B2 Dw2 F R' Fw' F' R' B2 F2 Dw2 Uw' R2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 F2 D2 Fw2 D B Bw L Dw' U2 Bw Fw' Lw R' F2 D' F R' U2 R2 Uw2 Bw D Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' D' 2L 3R' F2 2L2 3R' B' 2B R2 2B2 D U' 2B' 2L' 3R' 2R' R 2B 2R R2 3F L2 B F U' L2 2L' 2B' 3F' L 2R' F2 2U' U B 3F2 D U2 2R2 D2 2D 3U' U2 3R' R2 D2 2R' B 2U2 L 3R 2B' L2 D 3U2 2B' 3R R2 2F2 D2 2U' F 3U2 U2 B2 2R' 2U 2L' 2R D2 2B 3F2 2U' R 3U U 2F U B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 2U 3L2 3B' D' L2 U2 L' 3L 3R2 2U' F' 3D2 2L 3L2 R F 2R' 3F' 2L' 3L2 2F 3D' 2R2 D 3L B 3F 2F 3D2 2L2 B2 2U L' 3R2 2R2 2D R2 U 3R2 F 3R 2B 2F' U2 2B 3B 2F 3D2 2F' D' 3U R' 3F' 2L 3D 2U' U' 2L' 3F 3U2 2B2 3B' 3D2 3B2 3L2 2B 2D U' 3R2 D 3R2 3U2 U' 3B2 3L2 2B2 3F2 D 2U2 U' 3F F 3D' 3U' U' F2 D 2U 2F' 2L 3R' U2 L2 B' 3F' 2F 2L R2 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D F2 U2 L D B F' R' B' R D' B D2 R2 F'
*2. *L D2 R2 U L D U L' B2 R F2 L B' L' D' L' F2 U
*3. *L F2 U R2 B' R' B2 D R' D' R2 U2 L2 U L D B2 D' U'
*4. *B' R F' U' L2 B' F' L' B2 D' L' B2 U2 R B2 R2 B' L
*5. *L' U L' U2 R2 U2 L' F U L D' U B' U2 R2 F2 U2 R
*6. *F U' B2 F2 L' U' B2 L' R' D2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D' B'
*7. *F' L R2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 D' F2 R' F' R' D2 U F' D' U
*8. *B U2 R D L' B' F2 R' B' L2 U' L2 F U2 B' U' R2 U'
*9. *L2 D B' L2 F2 R D R2 F D2 R2 U' B D2 L R' B F2
*10. *F2 D2 R D R' F L2 F L F2 L B' R' B' F R F' U2
*11. *R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B F' R' B' D' U' B2 L2 B U L' D'
*12. *U' F D U2 L U2 F' L' F2 U2 R B D2 U B2 D' B U2
*13. *L' D F' L' F2 R2 D L U2 L U B U' R2 B' D' U' R'
*14. *F' D F2 U' F2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 U B' F' L F' D' U'
*15. *B2 F' R2 F' R B2 L R' F U R D2 L' R' D' F2 D2
*16. *R F2 R F L B2 R2 B D2 R' F D' U L F D2 F2 R'
*17. *F2 L' R' U2 F2 U B2 U2 F' D U2 L U2 B' R D' U' R
*18. *U R' B' F U R' B U' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B' U' R' F U
*19. *U' L U R' B U' R2 D' F' U F U B F D2 L' D R
*20. *U F L R' U R F2 R2 B2 L' D' R2 F R' B' R' F' U'
*21. *B' L' U L F' U' R B R' B U' B' R' F2 L' B' U F'
*22. *L D B' F' U L B' F2 R' U' R F' L F' R' B F
*23. *L' B L' D' R' F D2 B L2 B2 L' F' U F' D2 L R F2
*24. *D2 R' F L' U F D' R' B' F U' B' L2 U L U2 R F2
*25. *F R2 D F D' B L D' B2 D L U L F' R F R2
*26. *D U L F2 L D L B2 U' R D2 U2 L F' L U B' U'
*27. *D2 U B D2 U' L2 D' B D' F2 D' U2 B R B2 F2 U2
*28. *L R2 D F' R' B U' L2 F' U2 B U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D' R U'
*29. *B' U L2 F L2 B D L2 F U2 L D L' F' D L' B U2
*30. *U' B R' B2 R2 U F U' R' D2 L' B' L B F' L' D' U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 U' L' F L2 B2 R2 U L2 F
*2. *L2 D B2 U R' F' D2 R F' D F2 R2 B D' U' R' B2 D2
*3. *B' L' B' D' L B D2 L2 D' B2 R' B2 U2 L' U' R2 U2
*4. *U L' R' U2 R B F2 U2 L' U B2 U' F L' B2 L2 B
*5. *F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D F U' F U L B2 F L D F' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' F L R D R F R F L2 U R' U L R' B2 L' R'
*2. *L' B L R2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' R D U' R2 F' D F L2
*3. *R' F' D L' R' D R D U2 R' F R' D2 B2 R' U' L'
*4. *B2 R' D B F2 D2 U' L B2 U' L2 R2 B R2 B L2 R' U'
*5. *R2 U L' F' D2 L' F2 R D' U2 B' U F2 U' B U' B U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' R B' L2 R2 F2 D2 U F' D2 B D L B L' U' F2
*2. *L2 U B' D2 F2 U2 L' U' L R B' U L2 D2 R F L2 U'
*3. *L F L U L' F' D R F2 R2 U' L2 F R F2 D2 U2
*4. *L' F' U' F2 L2 U' L2 B R2 F2 R2 U B2 F U F2 D'
*5. *U' L2 R U B' F D L' B R2 F' U F R2 D2 U L' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' U' L B L2 B2 L2 D2 R U B U' L2 D L B2 F R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U' R
*3. *B L U2 L2 R D' F2 R D' R U2 B D' F' D2 U L' U'
*4. *F' Rw' R Uw U' Rw D' L' F' L' D2 Rw B F' L Rw' Uw B2 Rw2 R' U F L Rw' U' L2 Rw R' U Rw' R F Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 B2 L U' Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R F U2 F U F' R2 U
*3. *U2 F U B2 F' D' B' L' F2 D' U' F2 U2 R F D' L2 R'
*4. *Uw B2 D Uw2 U2 Rw R' Fw' F2 Uw R' Fw' Rw' Fw' L B' U F' L2 B R2 U2 L' B2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 B' F2 Rw' F R Uw L Fw D Fw' Uw' R'
*5. *Lw' Dw' L2 Lw' U' F R D B' Bw' L2 B2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 U Bw2 F' L2 Rw D' Dw U' R' B Rw' D' L' Fw' Uw2 B2 Uw Lw D L Lw D' Rw F' Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 U Fw2 L2 F R' Dw Rw Uw2 Bw D Uw U Bw' D L B Dw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U' L' R B' R U r' u'
*2. *L' R' L' U' R L' U B' l b' u
*3. *L R' B' R' U' B L' B L' l b u
*4. *R L U B R B L' l r' b u'
*5. *L B L' U' R L' U R l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,2) (0,-2) (0,3) (1,0) (2,2) (0,1) (6,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (4,3) (4,2) (2,4) (0,2) (-2,5) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-1) (1,4) (5,2) (0,1) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (-3,5) (-4,0) (-2,1) (2,5) (-4,3) (6,4) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-1) (4,0) (0,3) (2,0) (1,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (3,4) (6,0) (6,2) (1,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (-2,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,6) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,1) (3,0) (6,0) (3,0) (2,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (6,1) (0,3) (4,0) (0,2) (0,0)
*5. *(3,5) (-2,-5) (-4,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (3,3) (6,0) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,2) (6,3) (0,5) (-4,4) (2,5) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B' R F' B' R' F' L B R B' R' B' F L' R B L B' R' L' B F' B L F
*2. *L R B' F L B R B L' R' F' B R B R F B' F' R' L' B F B R' F
*3. *R B R B R F' L B' F L' B F' R' B' F' B L' F L F' R' L' B L' R
*4. *F L F' R' L' F R B L' F' R' F L' B' F L B' R L' R' L' B F L' R'
*5. *R L' B' F' B' R' B F' B' R' B' L R' L F' R B' F B' F' B F' L' B F'


----------



## Henrik (Nov 25, 2011)

Henrik

I have not had the time to do any thing this week.
Good luck to you all


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 25, 2011)

2x2: 7.86, 9.26, 7.91, 9.21, 7.56 = 8.33
3x3: 28.45, 22.68, 22.89, 25.09, 22.14 = 23.55
4x4: 2:29.88, 1:35.41
5x5:
3x3 OH:
2-4 Relay: 2:40.25+
2-5 Relay:
Magic: DNF, 1.87, 1.15, 3.49, 1.28 = 2.21
Master Magic: 4.02, 5.90, 4.22, 4.76, 3.71 = 4.33
Megaminx: 
Pyraminx: 29.52(pop), 15.03, 22.81, 23.48, 24.44 = 23.58
Square-1:


----------



## Selkie (Nov 26, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 10.17, 7.81, 9.70, 4.41, 9.03 = *8.85*
*3x3x3: * 17.14, 19.69, 20.77, 21.76, 19.35 = *19.74*
*4x4x4:* 1:30.47, 1:31.70, 1:26.47, 1:28.02, 1:18.41 = *1:28.32*
*5x5x5:* 2:57.62, 3:01.30, 2:59.26, 3:06.13, 2:59.15 = *2:59.90*
*6x6x6:* 5:22.78, 6:09.74, 5:42.78, 5:46.37, 5:01.24 = *5:37.21*
comment: pb single by over 20 seconds!
*7x7x7:* 12:14.33, 10:49.37, 11:43.00, 10:38.52, 10:21.54 = *11:03.63*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *1:52.70*
_comment:_ First ever sub 2m so very pleased
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:31.29*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 41.69, 47.11, 43.72, 45.83, 49.22 = *45.55*
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble:* 2:43.77, 2:38.64, 2:24.96, 3:01.37, DNS = *2:47.92*
*Clock:* 13.87, 18.89, 15.41, 14.26, 16.13 = *15.27*
*Magic:* 2.06, 2.05, 2.52, 2.27, 2.25 = *2.19*
*Master Magic:* 4.96, 5.19, 6.11, 7.27, 5.50 = *5.60*
*Megaminx:* 4:47.15, 4:05.32, 4:07.60, 4:03.96, 4:34.70 = *4:15.87*
*Square 1:* 1:06.40, 1:27.08, 1:26.59, 1:12.63, 1:01.32 = *1:15.21*
*Pyraminx:* 19.30, 15.12, 43.16, 31.08, 28.13 = *26.17*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:02.31, DNF, 59.98 = *59.98*
_comment:_ new event added this week
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_comment:_ 3BLD continues to be a jinx event for me. I'm happy with my memo system but complete lack of confidence and execution errors frustrates me wit every attempt  For info the times were 6~8min but I did not write them down.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 26, 2011)

*3x3:* 25.06, 33.03, 41.86, 27.80, 28.08= 29.64
*Magic:* 1.31, 1.30, 1.28, 1.30, 1.22= 1.29
*MMagic:* 4.88, 3.55, 5.75, 5.41, 5.02= 5.10


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 26, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 5.71, 6.11, 5.71, (3.07), (12.80) = *5.84*
_Internal pop on last solve..._
*3x3x3*: 16.47, (13.70), 20.07, 18.57, (21.72) = *18.37*
*4x4x4*: 1:15.59, (1:30.98), 1:21.02, 1:22.00, (1:15.13) = *1:23.87*
_Terrible Average..._
*5x5x5*: 3:05.02, 2:40.17, (3:07.46), 2:53.70, (2:39.78) = *2:52.96*
_Another Terrible Average_:fp
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:48.77*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:
*3x3x3 OH*: (41.04), 36.28, (26.54), 33.92, 33.81 = *34.67*
_PB Average, PB single on LL skip._
*Magic*: (1.59), 1.62, (2.22), 1.62, 1.62 = *1.62*
_All 1.62s..._
*Megaminx*: (5:12.47), 5:45.93, (5:54.08), 5:52.16, 5:51.89 = *5:49.99*


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 26, 2011)

3x3: 13.77, 12.81, 13.60, 16.40, 14.51 = 13.96 avg5
3x3OH: 26.08, 25.87, 25.65, 22.53, 41.76 = 25.87 avg5
2x2: 7.09, 3.22, 4.83, 2.33, 6.08 = 4.71 avg5
4x4: 1:07.19,1:03.78, 1:23.97, 1:11.46, 1:10.68 = 1:09.78 avg5
5x5: 2:11.16, 2:58.19, 2:25.05, 2:18.25,2:19.69+ = 2:21.00 avg5


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 26, 2011)

*2x2*: 7.17, 7.51, 6.11, 4.04, 6.19 = *6.49* (4.04 was nice, average pretty good aswell)

*3x3*: 31.38, 24.12, 29.80, 30.52, 22.92 = *28.15* (counting 29 and 30 :S)

*2x2 blindfolded*: 1:57.36, 40.90, DNF (29.00) = *40.90* (the 29.00 was of by a tperm :S)

*magic*: 1.33, 1.30, 1.27, 5.53, 1.19 = *1.30* (nice last solve )

*mastermagic*: 3.97, 4.68, 4.18, 4.15, 3.58 = *4.10*

*3x3 one handed*: 51.74, 53.92, 1:08.45, 43.18, 53.19 = *52.95* 

*square-1*: 1:34.48, 1:17.12, 1:34.12, 1:18.73, 1:35.15 = *1:29.11*

*3x3 match the scramble*: 3:27.03, 3:05.73, 4:46.42, 2:34.22, 2:24.52 = *3.02.33* (match the scramble was alot of fun)

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:10.20 = *2:10.20* (new PB )

*3x3 fewest moves count: DNF* (solution so far:


Spoiler



do inverse scramble 
L D R2 U' B forms a 2x2

switch to normal scramble with premoves: B' U R2 D' L'
R U R' U F2 for speudo 2x2x3
do scramble with premoves F B' U R2 D' L'
B U' B' edge orientation
didnt find a good ending 


)


----------



## Mcuber5 (Nov 26, 2011)

2x2x2 : 5.14, 3.67, 4.87, 2.73, 2.93 = 3.82 

3x3x3 : 15.26, 16.10, 12.38, 15.28, 20.28 = 15.54 

4x4x4 : 1:20.05, 1:12.36, 1:22.00, 1:10.67, 1:06.07 = 1:14.36 (using my old 4x4 beacause I break my Dayan last week)

6x6x6 : 5:01.12, 5:15.56, 5:46.53, 4:07.11(PB), 4:36.11 = 4:57.60

2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF, 50.77, DNF = 50.77 

3x3x3 Blindfolded : 1:20.42, DNF, DNF = 1.20.42 

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded 2/5 21:04.86 (I change accidentally the orientation of the 1st cube while I solved the corners, it was the only cube completely DNF)

3x3x3 One Handed : 28.29, 28.84, 29.74, 28.17, 21.75 = 28.43

3x3x3 With Feet : 2:15.60, 1.58.87, 1:40.73, 1:58.37, 1:27.82 = 1:52.66 

3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:33.51, 2:13.23, 2:18.82, 1:42.67, 1:32.87 = 1:49.80

Clock : DNF, 17.78, 13.23, 16.85, 13.41 = 16.01

Megaminx : 1:53.73, 1:50.80, 2:00.95, 2:18.05, 1:41.64 = 1:55.16

Pyraminx : 4.64, 10.31, 7.65, 7.02, 8.46 = 7.71

Square-1 : 50.67, 35.05, 28.98, 38.19, 42.73 = 36.66

2x2-4x4 Relay : 1:29.11


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 26, 2011)

2x2x2:6.98, (8.28), 5.56, (2.87), 6.80=6.45
good single
3x3x3:20.22, (22.45), 19.61, (19.52), 19.92=19.92
4x4x4: (1:25.22), 1:35.39, 1:34.80, (1:49.74), 1:36.12=1:35.44
total pop during scrambling for the second solve....i used my miniqj
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF(29.67), DNF(27.87), 31.86=31.86
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(2:00.03), 2:33.66, DNF(1:27.30)
first 2 twisted corners, second nice but with a pop during a Y perm and on the last i forced the memo
4x4x4 Blindfolded:
5x5x5 Blindfolded
6x6x6 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:0/4 [16:51.44 (9:00)]
pop in 3 cubes annd 2 flipped edges....what the f***
3x3x3 One Handed: 38.92, (35.47), 38.63, 40.25, (41.93)=39.27
pb average!
3x3x3 With Feet
3x3x3 Match the scramble
3x3x3 Fewest Moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
Magic (Just do 5 solves)
Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)
Clock
MegaMinx: (1:21.17), 1:27.82, (1:57.56), 1:21.37, 1:26.35=1:25.18
PyraMinx
Square-1
Skewb


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Nov 26, 2011)

2x2: 4.51, 2.82, 2.81, 2.65, 1.73=2.76
3x3: 8.26, 11.57, 6.97, 8.11, 9.47=8.61
4x4: 34.58, 44.32, 39.81, 39.90, 39.35=39.69
5x5: 1:06.80, 1:14.65, 1:09.09, 1:09.25, 1:18.41=1:10.99
6x6: 2:23.13, 2:28.88, 2:17.67, 2:36.72, 2:17.82=2:23.27
2x2BLD: DNF(16.79), DNF(15.12), 17.98=17.98
3x3OH: 16.61, 15.39, 18.98, 16.78, 14.16=16.26
pyraminx: 5.07, 6.21, 5.94, 8.80, 8.27=6.81


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 26, 2011)

2x2: 3.30, 3.06, 1.36, 3.72, 3.26 =3.20?
3x3: 16.33, 14.75, 18.37, 14.41, 15.21 =15.43
3x3 OH: 38.85, 39.37, 39.58, 38.19, 36.48 = 38.80
Magic: 1.48, 1.44, 1.35, 1.31, 1.34=1.37
Pyraminx: 12.40, 20.71, 24.51, 11.69, 14.67 = 15.93


----------



## irontwig (Nov 26, 2011)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



U' L2 U' L R B' D R' U' R D' R' U B2 U2 B' U B U' B U B U' B F2 L' F' U R2

On the inverse:
R2 U' F L F2 [2x2x2]

Switch to normal:
U' L2 U' L [2x2x3]
R B' R' [EO]

Switch to inverse:
B' U B' U' B' U B' U' B U2 B2 [Leaving three corners]

Results in this skeleton:
U' L2 U' L R B' R'.B2 U2 B' U B U' B U B U' B F2 L' F' U R2 

Insert at dot: R D R' U' R D' R' U (Two moves cancel)


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 26, 2011)

Sheldon

Clock : 6.68, 7.44, 7.23, 7.12, (6.52), (8.11) = 7.12
Yeah, subWR !


----------



## Edmund (Nov 26, 2011)

2x2-5.23
4.73, 5.23, (4.72), 3.74+2=5.74, (5.77)

3x3-29.23
(16.00), (DNF), 45.02, 20.68, 22.00

Popped on 2nd and 3rd solves. 2nd solve would have been real nice, popped during pll about 14 seconds in.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 27, 2011)

5x5 : 1:38.80, 1:47.98, 1:32.31, 1:20.63, 1:45.41 = 1:38.84
Messed up badly.


----------



## janelle (Nov 27, 2011)

*2x2x2*
6.57, 6.27, (5.48), 5.66, (6.94)
Average of 5: *6.17*

*3x3x3*
17.96, 18.87, 20.72, (21.49), (17.93)
Average of 5: *19.18*

*3x3x3 OH*
34.96, (29.94), 30.50, (35.24), 32.15
Average of 5: *32.54*
*
3x3x3 Match the Scramble*
2:55.34, (3:43.07), 2:58.53, 2:29.22, (2:22.33)
Average of 5: *2:47.70*

*Pyraminx*
15.39, 15.41, (12.53), (19.35), 18.02
Average of 5: *16.27*


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 27, 2011)

> Clock : 6.68, 7.44, 7.23, 7.12, (6.52), (8.11) = 7.12



6 times?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 27, 2011)

2x2x2: 9.30, (8.69), 8.89, (11.41), 11.32 = 9.84
3x3x3: 43.07, 35.67, (44.58), 32.64, (30.57+) = 37.13
4x4x4: (2:54.61), 2:11.90, 2:03.51, (1:48.88), 2:25.32 = 2:13.58
5x5x5: 4:03.14, 4:22.01, 4:24.86, (3:56.99), (4:26.74) = 4:16.67
6x6x6: 7:05.26, 6:19.70, (6:12.37), 6:41.12, (7:48.16) = 6:42.03

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:40.90
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:36.69
MegaMinx: 5:03.89, (4:50.19), (5:44.95), 4:57.59, 4:59.39 = 5:00.29
Square-1: 1:41.21, 1:15.20, 1:30.48, (2:22.20), (1:01.66) = 1:28.96
PyraMinx: (1:26.25), 28.17+, 18.83, (9.86), 13.66 = 20.22
Clock: (20.81), 19.25, 19.69, 19.72, (16.87) = 19.55


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 28, 2011)

3x3x3:
14.99, 14.98, (14.72), (18.92), 15.02
Average: 15.00

3x3x3 OH:
(42.86), 31.08, (26.36), 29.05, 31.85
Average: 30.66

3x3x3 Match the Scramble:
1:26.56, 2:20.12, (2:30.10), 1:56.20, (1:24.79)
Average: 1:54.29


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 28, 2011)

*2x2:* (6.03), 5.23, 5.03, (2.77), 4.72 = 4.99 
*3x3:* 24.77, 26.11, 25.80, (33.41), (23.91) = 25.56 Good
*OH:* 1:10.03, (1:04.85), 1:.09.91, (1:20.00), 1:16.97 = 1:12.30
*Pyraminx:* 8.97, 7.47, 8.24, (13.83+), (5.42) = 8.23 No warmup


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 28, 2011)

3x3 10.50, 10.05, 14.15, 9.88, 9.71


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 28, 2011)

2x2: 2.68, 2.09, DNF(3.15), 2.53, 3.21 = 2.81
3x3: 13.22, 10.38, 9.83, 10.05, 10.22 = 10.22
4x4: 48.65, 43.41, 46.31, 46.46, 43.27 = 45.39
5x5: 1:28.81, 1:22.71, 1:17.08, 1:36.83, 1:24.88 = 1:25.47
6x6: 2:47.08, 2:42.38, 2:28.20, 2:41.64, 2:48.91 = 2:43.70
7x7: 4:48.24, 4:24.80, 4:40.07, 4:47.63, 4:25.05 = 4:37.58
2x2 BLD: 17.82+, DNF(7.75), DNF(10.52) = 17.82
3x3 BLD: 1:06.25, 1:01.63, DNF(1:19.76) = 1:01.63
4x4 BLD: DNF(6:44), 6:39.77, 6:24.16 = 6:24.16
5x5 BLD: DNF(17:56), 17:14.09, 14:11.32 = 14:11.32 - wtf? :S
Multi : 10/10 (45:34)
3x3 OH: 16.42, 20.34, 17.73, 20.67, 20.21 = 19.43
3x3 WF:
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay: 58.03
2-5 relay: 2:26.44
Master Magic: 3.94, 4.11, 3.50, 3.71, 3.56 = 3.74
Clock: 11.68, 9.11, 7.61, 10.82, 8.13 = 9.35
Megaminx: 50.95, 49.06, 56.72, 48.84, 51.22 = 50.41
Pyraminx: 4.38, 4.75, 6.11, 4.24, 6.80 = 5.08
Square-1: 23.40, 18.88, 21.58, 21.40, 16.05 = 20.62

3x3 FMC: 33



Spoiler



Scramble: B' U' L B L2 B2 L2 D2 R U B U' L2 D L B2 F R
Solution: F2 L' D B2 U L2 F D' L' F D2 B' L B D' L D2 L' F' D F D2 B D' B' F' D' F D' F' D2 F D

2x2x2: F2 L' D B2 U
2x2x3: L2 F D' L' F
F2L+setup to Sune: D2 B' L B D' L D2 L' F' D F D2 B D' B'
LL: F' D' F D' F' D2 F D


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 28, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (19.95), 16.19, 15.74, 14.28, (13.88) = *15.40*
*3x3x3*: 56.68, 52.08, (50.32), 56.12, (59.47) = *54.96*
*4x4x4*: 4:18.98, (5:17.36), 3:59.13, 3:33.44, (3:25.55) = *3:57.18*
*3x3 OH*: 2:25.78, 2:10.98, 2:18.41, (DNF), (1:31.25) = *2:18.39*

Really, really awful solves


----------



## Xishem (Nov 28, 2011)

Xishem:
*2x2x2*: 7.39, 5.47, 4.59, 43.08, 4.96 = *5.94*
*3x3x3*: 14.31, 19.29, 17.62, 15.55, 27.09 = *17.49*
Comment: Lots of lockups and mistakes.
*4x4x4*: 1:22.04, 1:16.65, 1:28.61, 1:26.86, 1:28.91 = *1:25.84*
*5x5x5*: 3:15.22, DNF, 2:37.33, 2:58.52, 2:39.64 = *2:57.79*
*7x7x7*: 11:17.85, 11:27.99, 10:04.95, 9:35.61, 10:32.21 = *10:28.56*
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF, DNF, 34.12 = *34.12*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, 3:00.11, DNF = *3:00.11*
*MultiBLD*: 1/3 (21:00.09)
*3x3x3 OH*: 39.86, 27.10, 36.21, 30.64, 29.21 = *32.02*
*3x3x3 MTS*: 1:43.00, 1:56.05, 1:15.02, 1:15.88, 1:18.39 = *1:25.75*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *44 moves*


Spoiler



Solution: u R' B L2 B' L B2 U F' U F U' F U2 F' B U' B' R' U2 R U2 L U L' U2 F' U F U2 F' L' U L F B L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2

z2 x
Cross: u R' B L2 B' L B2 (7/7)
F2L-1: U F' U F U' F U2 F' (8/15)
F2L-2: B U' B' R' U2 R (6/21)
F2L-3: U2 L U L' (4/25)
F2L-4: U2 F' U F U2 F' *U F* (6/31)
OLL: *F' U* L' U L F (4/35)
PLL: B L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2 (9/44)


*2-4 Relay*: *1:44.33*
*2-5 Relay*: *5:14.22*
*Pyraminx*: 32.91, 32.95, 20.17+, 21.36, 26.52 = *26.93*
*Square-1*: 2:10.22, 1:19.59, 43.40, 1:06.55, 1:25.59 = *1:17.24*
*Skewb*: 16.28, 24.42, 1:12.40, 1:48.10, 37.30 = *44.71*
Comment: Pops, pops, pops.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 29, 2011)

Fewest Moves

*41 moves* (backup solution)



Spoiler



Roux (backup):
B' U' L B L2 B2 L2 D2 R U B U' L2 D L B2 F R

L-block : F D R2 B D' L B' *L'* (8/8)
R-block : *r2* U r' U R U' R r U R (10/18)
CMLL : (y) R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' (y') (13/32)
EO : U' M' U M (4[6]/36[38])
LSE : U' M2 U (3[4]/39[42])

*L' r2 cancels into r x'* (1 move cancels) 42 - 1 = *41 moves*
Awesome LSE, 4 move EO and 3 move permutation
---------------------------------
CFOP:
B' U' L B L2 B2 L2 D2 R U B U' L2 D L B2 F R

Cross : R U2 B' R (4/4)
F2L #1 : (z) R' U' L U L2 U2 L (7/11)
F2L #2 : U R U' R' U R (6/18)
F2L #3 : U2 R U' R' U D2 R' F R F' D2 (11/29)
F2L #4 : U y l' U' l U2 M' U' M (10/39)
ZBLL : y L2 U' L' U L U L' U2 L' U L2 U L2 U2 (14/54)
_No cancellations, and completely failed after the 2nd slot. If anyone wants to find a good continuation, feel free. I know I'll be trying_

*Final solution: F D R2 B D' L B' r (x') U r' U R U' R r U R (y) R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' (y') U' M' U M U' M2 U*


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 29, 2011)

2x2x2: 2.93, 3.49, (4.02), (2.62), 3.23 = 3.22
3x3x3: (11.12), 12.39, (12.81), 12.24, 11.53 = 12.05
4x4x4: 37.93, 40.27, (36.39), 36.75, (40.84) = 38.31
5x5x5: (1:50.28), 1:39.18, (1:26.59), 1:34.63, 1:27.96 = 1:33.92
2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, 35.03
3x3 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF
3x3 oh: 17.61, (18.77), 18.50, (15.98), 16.92 = 17.68
234: 56.25
2345: 2:21.39
pyra: (5.82), (10.69+), 10.21, 6.50, 9.64 = 8.78
sq1: (1:04.06), 44.43, 43.67, (27.40), 42.26
clock: 14.02, (DNF(11.31)), (12.11), 13.51, 20.97 = 16.17


----------



## Carson (Nov 29, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.39, 8.41, 7.87, 6.26, 7.02 = *7.09*
*3x3x3: *26.71, 22.86, 25.94, 22.66, 20.07 = *23.82*
*4x4x4: *1:53.35, 1:43.39, 1:45.52, 2:20.69, 1:59.91 = *1:52.93*
*3x3x3 One Handed *2:20.67, 1:49.52, 1:20.44, 1:36.04, 1:47.11 = *1:44.23*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded * 2:27.26, DNF, DNF = *2:27.26*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay *= *2:29.10*


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 9.09, 10.31, 9.40, (7.06), (10.36) ~ *Avg:* 9.60
*3x3:* 17.41, (17.40), 18.84, (19.40), 17.65 ~ *Avg:* 17.97
*4x4:* 1:35.86, (1:36.46), (1:13.81), 1:29.58, 1:16.18 ~ *Avg:* 1:27.21
*5x5:* (2:36.52), 3:12.63, (3:15.52), 2:56.38, 2:42.77 ~ *Avg:* 2:57.26
*6x6:* 7:08.50, 6:26.34, (12:48.11), 5:49.96, (5:33.91) ~ *Avg:* 6:28.27
*7x7:* ~ *Avg:*
*3OH:* 37.30, (29.06), 41.90, 42.77, (46.90) ~ *Avg:* 40.66
*Clock:* (15.66), (24.31), 17.43, 21.52, 20.88 ~ *Avg:* 19.95
*234:* 2:19.44
*2345:* 4:58.72
*2BLD:* 
*3BLD:* 
*4BLD:* 
*5BLD:* 
*MBLD:* 5/6 [42:19] - 5th cube was 6 edges out.


----------



## mycube (Nov 29, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.00 (5.13) (3.02) 3.84 4.83 = 5.46
3x3x3: (14.30) 13.77 13.96 13.71 (12.47) = 13.81
4x4x4: 1:27.63 1:29.03 1:26.81 1:19.59 1:28.94 = 1:27.79
5x5x5: 2:27.71 2:24.92 (2:28.68) (2:14.41) 2:18.38 = 2:23.68
6x6x6: (4:15.28) 4:02.58 (3:48.97) 4:02.90 3:50.52 = 3:58.67
7x7x7: (6:59.65) 6:38.50 (6:14.28) 6:44.41 6:57.93 = 6:46.95
3x3x3 OH: 28.72 25.97 (29.56) (21.28) 29.22 = 27.97
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:52.69
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:13.18
Megaminx: 2:59.28 3:07.78 (3:31.19) (2:30.71) 2:50.13 = 2:59.06
Pyraminx: (14.58) (17.59) 14.75 16.97 17.50 = 16.41


----------



## timelonade (Nov 29, 2011)

2x2: 11.10, 8.76, 8.77, 7.95, 13.25 = 9.54 (ph woo!)
3x3: 23.33, 21.31, 21.11, 32.49, 23.41 = 22.68 (pb woo!)
4x4: 1:57.26, 2:34.60, 1:59.35, 2:17.47, 2:33.04 = 2:16.62 (pb woo!)
2x2BLD: DNF, 2:03.45, 1:01.91 (pb woo!)
3x3BLD: 
3x3OH: 47.66, 40.06, 42.15, 43.80, 48.06 = 44.53 (pb woo!)

First time I've done averages since uko. First time Ive done 2BLD xD


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 29, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-48

2x2x2: (8.68), 9.19, 9.41, 9.57, (DNF) = *9.39*
3x3x3: 32.11, (23.69), 32.76, (32.89), 26.18 = *30.35*
PyraMinx: 18.17, 20.00, 17.47, (31.55), (17.12) = *18.55*
Square-1: 2:16.94, 3:12.90, (2:05.29), 2:52.61, (3:13.20) = * 2:47.48*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:26.40, DNF, DNF = *1:26.40*
4x4x4: 2:50.07[O], (2:53.60[O]), (2:29.44[OP]), 2:38.18[P], 2:48.40[OP] = * 2:45.55*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:16.89*

[Comment:
I recieved a Square 1 this weekend, learned to solve it without cheat sheet yesterday, so this is a PB.
The 3x3x3 was done on my new ZhanChi. It is lubed and tensioned to loose, so it's flying all over the place.
I also got a MegaMinx, but I can't solve all of LL without paper yet.
Whaaat?!? It seems like someone has been buying himself some nice cubes for his own 40th birthday.
Oh yeah, and a 3$ Floppy Cube, which broke after 15 min. It now has a big screw through the centerpiece and into the core.]


----------



## Krag (Nov 29, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.47, (5.77), (4.48), 4.77, 5.51 = *5.25*
3x3x3: (23.60), 21.18, 22.83, 20.58, (18.53) = *21.53*
4x4x4: (2:34.84), 2:04.92, 1:49.42, 1:43.06, (1:40.43) = * 1:52.47*
5x5x5: 3:21.63, (2:44.77), 3:43.57, (DNF), 3:28.16 = * 3:31.12*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 1:19.28, 57.25 = *57.25*
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:32.01, DNF, DNF = *3:32.01*
PyraMinx: (10.75), 10.83, 14.98, 16.95, (16.98) = *14.25*
Skewb: 17.44, 21.21, 28.86, (44.04), (12.00) = *22.5*
FMC: =*41*


Spoiler



SOLUTION: F R B R2 U' R F R2 F' R' B' D R' B R2 D F' R2 F2 D' F' R D B U F' U F U2 B' U' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U2 R' D

F R B R2 U' R F R2 F' (almost x-cross)(9/9)
R' B' D R' B (2X2X3+pseudopair)(5/14)
R2 D F' R2 F2 D' F' R D (pseudo-F2L)(9/23)
B U F' U F U2 B' (OLL)(7/30)
U' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U2 R' (PLL)(10/40)
D


----------



## wontolla (Nov 30, 2011)

FMC: *38*



Spoiler



Solution: D' B' U2 B D B' U2 B F2 L' F L D' B U2 B' D2 B U2 B' F' D R F' R' D B' L' B2 D B' F R2 B D B' L B

B' L' B D' B' R2 [2X2X2]

F' B D' B2 L B [3X2X2]

D' R F R' *D2* [F2L-1]

*D* F. D' L' F' L F2:[OE/PE]

Insert at dot: B U2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 (7)

Insert at colon: B' U2 B D' B' U2 B D (8)

Not enough time to find insertions.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 30, 2011)

Victor--updating times
*2x2:* 9.09, 14.06, 9.92, 8.18, 13.34 = *10.78*
*3x3:* 39.18, (31.53), 33.42, 35.26, (79.56) = *35.95*
Hah, that last one was a pop that went directly into my oatmeal. Had to clean it before putting it back in 
*4x4:* 1:52.46, 1:53.53, 1:51.89, (1:37.82), (2:02.89) = *1:52.63*
*5x5:* (4:40.18), 3:56.71, 3:44.43, 3:40.40, (3:23.45) = *3:47.18*
*3x3 Match:* = *NOT2:41.18*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: NOT2:27.59*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: NOT6:11.90*
*2x2 blindfolded:* = *NOTDNF*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 1, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 29.38 [ 11], 39.96 [ 17], 30.39 [ 11] = *29.38*
*3x3BLD:* 1:45.36 [ 46], 2:32.89 [ 23], DNF [1:29.83, 36] = *1:45.36*
*4x4BLD:* 7:36.44 [ 3:56], DNF [6:44.84, 3:33], 6:52.20 [ 3:50] = *6:52.20*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [16:07.68, 9:10], DNF [14:28.17, 7:58], DNF [16:16.49, 9:08] = *DNF* 
So bad. Four of the six last solves I've done have been 2 centers off (two here and two at Swedish Cubedays)
*6x6BLD:* DNF = *DNF*
Memoed for 24 minutes, then immediately making an error at the last corner comm (I solve corners first). 
I knew it "in my fingers" and sat for a while and really tried to understand what error I made to be able to 
undo it. But it did not work so I had to give up. (and yes, the fingers were right, the corners were wrong).
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:02:17, 31:42] = *DNF*
Sigh, two outer x-corners swapped and two +-obliques swapped.
*Multi: 5/11 = DNF * 60:00 memo ca 44
Too many cubes for me today . Ran out of time and did not review sufficiently.

*2x2:* 27.66	40.47	8.08	16.20	18.21 = * 20.69*
*3x3:* 39.96	38.16	47.25	42.06	50.20 = *43.09*
*4x4:	*3:00.56	2:40.17	2:40.98	2:20.07	2:08.79 = *2:33.74*
*5x5:* 6:21.06	5:00.54	6:07.72	5:30.99	5:19.77 = *5:39.49*
*6x6:* 15:05.32	DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*
*2-4Rel:	3:26.58
2-5Rel:	8:57.90
*
Both relays are huge PB.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 1, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2-4Rel:	3:26.58
> 2-5Rel:	8:57.90
> *
> Both relays are huge PB.



Mine too! The past couple of weeks' relays have been really fun. Well done sir.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 1, 2011)

Fun to have you back Michael, so to be able to compete against some people
who are not speed demons . But please don't call me that word, reserve it for Methusalem.
Or I'll sir you back .


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 1, 2011)

disappointed with the results.. I'm not playing for a few days, and now my lookahead is very bad -_- 
2x2: 3.00, 3.53, 3.60, (2.38), (3.92)
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3: 11.15, (9.87), (13.43), 11.65, 13.43= 12.08
OH: 19.57, (19.31), 22.30, 29.66, (29.92)= 23.84
4x4: 54.03, (1:09.25), 53.35, (41.72), 47.58= 51.65
5x5: (1:55.08), 2:00.15, 1:59.17, 2:04.87, (2:25.31)= 2:01.40
pyraminx: (20.56), 16.09, 10.30, 15.95, (10.12)


----------



## okayama (Dec 2, 2011)

*6x6x6*: 4:51.14, (5:10.68), (4:48.84), 4:53.23, 4:52.12 = 4:52.16 Sub 5 min, great! 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF


Spoiler



Scramble: B' U' L B L2 B2 L2 D2 R U B U' L2 D L B2 F R

I found the following 17-move F2L:

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: B2 R' U' F' L' U' L

2x2x3 block: R2 B' U' R U'
Finish F2L: B R D2 R' B

But I didn't know the LL. 

I constructed the following LL:

B D' B' D U B2 D' B D B2 U' B D' B D B2 D' B2

resulted in 32 moves, but I couldn't write it down correctly.
I should have finished it simply like

All but 3 corners: R D R' D R D2 R'

as I always do. 25-move skeleton may beat 32 moves.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 2, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.95 3.82 (3.21) (6.71) 3.69 => 3.82

*3x3:* 12.89 12.58 (12.14) (14.38) 12.30 => 12.59

*4x4:* 54.04 (59.18) 53.61 (48.45) 50.02 => 52.56

*5x5:* 1:54.93 (1:48.42) 1:56.23 1:52.00 (1:56.37) => 1:54.39

*6x6:* 3:51.76 3:53.37 (3:33.57) 3:49.47 (4:06.01) => 3:51.53

*7x7:* 7:13.91 6:35.19 (6:14.28) 6:53.12 (7:15.48) => 6:54.07
Comment: Bad consistency, but second-best single ever.

*2x2 BLD:* 13.74 18.53 12.80 => 12.80

*3x3 BLD:* 3:42.15 DNF DNF => 3:42.15

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 2/2 = 2, 11:34.20
Comment: I finally got both cubes this time!

*3x3 OH:* (28.56) 32.29 (33.63) 30.70 29.71 => 30.90

*3x3 MTS:* (1:18.45) (1:02.16) 1:10.49 1:09.39 1:12.14 => 1:10.67

*2-4 Relay:* 1:11.24

*2-5 Relay:* 3:19.76

*Magic:* 1.56 1.43 (1.84) (1.20) 1.20 => 1.40

*Master Magic:* 2.94 2.50 (3.30) 2.49 (2.47) => 2.64

*Clock:* 13.26 12.84 12.97 (11.22) (13.51) => 13.02

*Megaminx:* 1:54.71 1:49.03 (2:14.78) 1:54.40 (1:41.04) => 1:52.71

*Pyraminx:* (8.65) 8.50 5.73 (5.46) 7.40 => 7.21

*Square-1:* (56.48) 32.97 (25.90) 32.04 31.71 => 32.24


----------



## ljackstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Hope this isn't in too late :/
*2x2*: 00:19.13 00:21.57 (00:24.58) (00:13.97) 00:18.27 = 00:19.04
*3x3*: 00:54.54 00:54.36 (00:57.19) 00:46.49 (00:45.70) = 00:51.83
Yay! that 45 was a nice PB for me 
Need to work on 2x2... alot


----------



## guusrs (Dec 2, 2011)

FMC: 30


Spoiler



scramble: B' U' L B L2 B2 L2 D2 R U B U' L2 D L B2 F R
solve: F2 R' F U' F2 R' . U' B' L' B L U B2 L B' L' B D' B D B' R D2 R' B2 R' U R' B R2 (30) 
start on normal scramble: F2 R' F U' F2
switch to inverse scramble with pre-moves (F2 U F' R F2)
pseudo F2L-1: R2 B' R U' R B2 R D2 R' (9+5)
extra pre-move to undo pseudoness: (R) (9+6)
F2L: B D' B' D B' L B L' B2 (18+6)
LL: U' L' B' L B U' (24+6)
undo pre-moves: R F2 U F' R F2 (30)
finally invert the whole thing

too compllex & lucky solution for a non-sub-30 solve!

anyone knows what too do with this nice start:
pre-moves (U B) then F2 R' F U' F2 ?


----------



## Hershey (Dec 2, 2011)

2x2: 5.46, 5.39, 5.70, 5.22, 5.82 = 5.51 

3x3: 15.65, 13.95, 12.08, 17.23, 14.01 = 14.54

3x3 OH: 19.81, 17.17, 17.95, 19.22, 17.41 = 18.19

4x4: 1:14.43, 57.83, 1:12.47, 1:31.40, 1:10.18 = 1:12.36

2-4 Relay: 1:51.77

2-5 Relay: 6:26.87 (2 huge 4x4 pops )


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 2, 2011)

2x2x2:5.48 - (6.10) - 5.11 - 5.13 - (5.17) = 5.31
3x3x3: 15.24 - 16.25 - (18.09) - 17.44 - (14.60) = 16.31
4x4x4: (59.47) - 1:04.23 - (1:07.22) - 1:04.43 - 1:06.78 = 1:05.15
5x5x5: (1:43.65) - 1:50.14 - 1:58.07 - (2:00.55) - 1:48.80 = 1:52.34
6x6x6: 3:19.71 - 3:22.23 - (3:27.26) - 3:20.20 - (3:17.92) = 3:20.71
7x7x7: 5:22.65 - 5:34.51 - 5:30.04 - (5:18.25) - (5:47.08) = 5:29.07
3x3x3OH: 31.24 - (32.44) - 32.22 - 31.65 - (28.67) = 31.70
2BLD: 52.68 - DNF - DNF = 52.68
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:29.58
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:27.09
Magic: (2.19) - 2.07 - 1.98 - (1.72) - 1.89 = 1.98
Master Magic: (4.86) - 4.52 - (4.39) - 4.73 - 4.64 = 4.63
Megaminx: 1:31.46 - 1:36.38 - 1:32.89 - (1:29.50) - (1:37.72) = 1:33.58
Pyraminx: 8.56 - 9.01 - (7.72) - 9.60 - (10.00) = 9.06
Clock: 20.01 - (21.53) - (13.75) - 16.81 - 20.65 = 19.16
Square-1: 1:05.13 - (1:15.23) - 1:05.16 - 1:06.59 - (1:02.20) = 1:05.63
Skewb: 9.06 - 10.12 - (5.64) - 10.30 - (10.62) = 9.83


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.40, 9.92, 7.20, 9.00, 6.73 = *8.20*
*3x3x3:* 22.65, 20.13, 21.93, 20.18, 23.02 = *21.59*
*4x4x4:* 1:25.45 [O], 1:56.19 [OP], 1:35.60 [O], 1:30.52 [O], 1:38.05 = *1:34.72*
*5x5x5:* 2:38.33, 2:40.11, 2:42.39, 2:45.09, 2:36.74 = *2:40.28*
*6x6x6:* 5:24.47 [O], 5:07.21 [O], 4:51.44 [O], 4:43.95 [OP], 4:42.11 = *4:54.20*
*7x7x7:* 6:52.90, 7:02.19, 6:32.98, 6:43.04, 7:21.17 = *6:52.71*
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF [34.91], 25.32, 22.90 = *22.90*
Comment: I locked up on the first one and it made me drop the cube – it was hopelessly scrambled.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:31.18, 2C], DNF [1:37.36, 2E], 1:44.31 = *1:44.31*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:53.90, 4:09, 4W 2C], 6:58.28 [3:29], DNF [8:06.59, 3:46, 3X] = *6:58.28*
Comment: On the first one, I forgot to do the last location for wings and also parity.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 20:58.86 [10:00], DNS, DNS = *20:58.86*
Comment: Terrible - I couldn't get the memo to stick, and unfortunately I didn't have time for more. (And I didn't have time for 7x7x7 either. )
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF [27:45.21, 13:40, 5O]
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 9:47.93* [4:51]
Comment: Good memo time, but I couldn’t remember corners on the first one for about 3 minutes. Third cube was off by 2 edges flipped.
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.93, 40.22, 46.31, 39.31, 38.72 = *41.95*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:43.40, 1:15.96, 1:53.08, 1:49.75, 1:49.02 = *1:47.39*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:24.92, 1:20.11, 1:20.61, 1:16.13, 1:16.52 = *1:19.08*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*


Spoiler



F2 D2 R’ F D’ L2 F2 D R’ D L’ F2 L B L’ F2 L R D R D2 R B D R D’ R’ B’ F D2 F’ D

2x2x2: F2 D2 R’ F D’ L2 F2
2x2x3: D R’ D . B
3x cross: R D R2
Fourth pair: Add premoves F D2 F’ D, then R’ D2 R
Pseudo OLL: B D R D’ R’ B’
Insert at .: L’ F2 L B L’ F2 L B’
B’ B cancel after insertion; R2 R’ become R before fourth pair.


*2-4 relay:* *1:57.81* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:21.58*
Comment: I think this is my PB. Amazing!
*Magic:* 8.75, 15.33, 9.58, 9.52, 8.33 = *9.28*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.02, 3.88, 3.71, 7:21.16, 4.02 = *3.97*
Comment: Yes, it took me 7 minutes to solve after I accidentally scrambled it towards the end. Still, I was happy to get it before the stackmat ran out.
*Clock:* DNF [2:07.41, 0:28], 18.09, 16.59, 16.27, 16.33 = *17.00*
Comment: The BLD solve was two clicks from done.
*MegaMinx:* DNF [29:55.97, 15:54, 3C twisted], 3:29.09, 2:59.88, 3:11.59, 3:15.38 = *3:18.68*
*Pyraminx:* 1:01.43, 29.31, 31.06, 29.61, 20.05 = *29.99*
Comment: With as little practice as I get, Oka is just not working out very well for me. I’m starting to think maybe I should just go back to layer-by-layer.
*Square-1:* 5:41.22 [5:39.22 + 2, 2:51, case SS], 57.09 [P], 32.78 [P], 34.09, 43.77 [P] = *44.98*
*Skewb:* DNF [1:47.38, 1:01, 3 centers], 29.77, 14.34, 15.36, 8.86 = *19.82*
Comment: For the BLD solve, I moved the centers the wrong direction. As for the speedsolving, well, unlike Oka for pyraminx, it seems like Sarah’s method isn’t bad for someone who rarely practices.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 3, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.27, (6.37), 4.92, 4.90, (3.71) = *5.03*
*3x3:* (13.15), (18.42), 13.31, 18.40, 15.73 = *15.81*
*4x4:* (56.26), (1:52.96), 1:03.87, 58.37, 57.47 = *59.90*
*5x5:* 2:19.50, 2:12.52, (2:03.86), 2:10.43, (2:28.55) = *2:14.15*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:23.06*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:59.69*
*3x3 OH:* 29.70, (20.18), (30.24), 28.74, 26.83 = *28.42*
*Pyraminx:* (12.99), 12.99, 12.99, 12.99, (11.35) = *12.99*
_Comment: I accidently closed the tab after the 4th solve, I remember they were all sub-13._
*Clock:* (19.49), 23.95, (25.82), 21.14, 23.32 = *22.81*
*MTS:* 1:10.55, 1:03.48, (1:19.22), (50.83), 1:05.26 = *1:06.43* 
*Square-1:* (2:45.86), 1:54.49, 1:08.74, (1:07.74), 1:37.68 = *1:33.64*

*FMC* = *42 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: B' U' L B L2 B2 L2 D2 R U B U' L2 D L B2 F R
Solution: B R' B' D R2 B' L' F U F' U2 D L2 D' L B2 L B' L2 B' L B L' B' U L2 U' L' U L' U' L' F2 L' D U' F2 D' U L' F2 D2 = 42 HTM 

Premove: D2

2x2x2: B R' B' D R2
2x2x3: B' L' F U F' U2
Orient edges: D L2 D'
F2L-1: L B2 L *B2*

Finish F2L: *B* L2 B' L B L' B'
Orient Corners: U L2 U' L' U L' U' L'
Edge 3-cycle: F2 L' D U' F2 D' U L' F2

Undo premove: D2

Comment: Not too good.



*2x2 BLD:* 13.86, 17.38, 9.11 = *9.11* 
*3x3 BLD:* 52.14+, 34.50, 39.00 = *34.50*
*5x5 BLD:* 10:18.16, 9:08.08, DNF = *9:08.08*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = *DNSy*


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 3, 2011)

3x3: (14.59), 13.05, (12.08), 12.69, 13.52
3x3 OH: (29.72), 25.30, (24.02), 27.53, 25.05
2x2: (5.43), 4.82, 3.81, (3.09), 5.25
4x4: 1:09.76, 1:06.64, 1:08.01, (1:05.60), (1:11.92)
5x5: 3:19.56, 3:24.23, (2:52.38), (3:36.04), 3:28.07
234: 1:28.77
2345:
3x3 BLD:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 3, 2011)

Preliminary result, congratulations Simon, Evan & Mike

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.76 asiahyoo1997
 2.81 SimonWestlund
 3.21 Yuxuibbs
 3.22 yoinneroid
 3.38 CuberMan
 3.82 Mcuber5
 3.82 Evan Liu
 4.56 mycube
 4.71 masteranders1
 4.99 Alcuber
 5.03 Zane_C
 5.23 Edmund
 5.25 Krag
 5.26 MaeLSTRoM
 5.52 Hershey
 5.84 TheZenith27
 5.94 Xishem
 6.17 janelle
 6.45 marcobelotti
 6.49 manyhobbyfreak
 7.09 Carson
 8.20 Mike Hughey
 8.33 brandbest1
 8.85 Selkie
 9.39 Schmidt
 9.54 timelonade
 9.60 Yttrium
 9.84 MichaelErskine
 10.78 vlarsen
 15.40 Achifaifa
 19.66 ljackstar
 20.69 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 8.61 asiahyoo1997
 10.14 Yes, We Can!
 10.22 SimonWestlund
 12.05 yoinneroid
 12.08 CuberMan
 12.59 Evan Liu
 13.09 ManasijV
 13.81 mycube
 13.96 masteranders1
 14.54 Hershey
 15.00 gavnasty
 15.43 Yuxuibbs
 15.55 Mcuber5
 15.81 Zane_C
 16.31 MaeLSTRoM
 17.49 Xishem
 17.97 Yttrium
 18.37 TheZenith27
 19.18 janelle
 19.92 marcobelotti
 19.94 Selkie
 21.53 Krag
 21.59 Mike Hughey
 22.68 timelonade
 23.55 brandbest1
 23.82 Carson
 25.56 Alcuber
 28.15 manyhobbyfreak
 29.23 Edmund
 29.64 Divineskulls
 30.35 Schmidt
 35.95 vlarsen
 37.13 MichaelErskine
 43.09 MatsBergsten
 51.80 ljackstar
 54.96 Achifaifa
*4x4x4*(26)

 38.32 yoinneroid
 39.69 asiahyoo1997
 45.39 SimonWestlund
 51.65 CuberMan
 52.56 Evan Liu
 59.90 Zane_C
 1:05.15 MaeLSTRoM
 1:10.64 masteranders1
 1:12.36 Hershey
 1:14.36 Mcuber5
 1:19.54 TheZenith27
 1:25.84 Xishem
 1:27.21 Yttrium
 1:27.79 mycube
 1:28.32 Selkie
 1:34.72 Mike Hughey
 1:35.44 marcobelotti
 1:52.47 Krag
 1:52.63 vlarsen
 1:52.93 Carson
 2:13.58 MichaelErskine
 2:16.62 timelonade
 2:33.74 MatsBergsten
 2:45.55 Schmidt
 3:57.18 Achifaifa
 DNF brandbest1
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:11.00 asiahyoo1997
 1:25.47 SimonWestlund
 1:33.92 yoinneroid
 1:38.84 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:52.34 MaeLSTRoM
 1:54.39 Evan Liu
 2:01.40 CuberMan
 2:14.15 Zane_C
 2:21.43 masteranders1
 2:23.67 mycube
 2:40.28 Mike Hughey
 2:52.96 TheZenith27
 2:57.26 Yttrium
 2:57.79 Xishem
 2:59.90 Selkie
 3:31.12 Krag
 3:47.18 vlarsen
 4:16.67 MichaelErskine
 5:39.49 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:23.28 asiahyoo1997
 2:43.70 SimonWestlund
 3:20.71 MaeLSTRoM
 3:51.53 Evan Liu
 3:58.67 mycube
 4:52.16 okayama
 4:54.20 Mike Hughey
 4:57.60 Mcuber5
 5:37.31 Selkie
 6:28.27 Yttrium
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:37.58 SimonWestlund
 5:29.07 MaeLSTRoM
 6:46.95 mycube
 6:52.71 Mike Hughey
 6:54.07 Evan Liu
10:38.34 Xishem
11:03.63 Selkie
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 16.26 asiahyoo1997
 17.68 yoinneroid
 18.19 Hershey
 19.43 SimonWestlund
 23.84 CuberMan
 25.87 masteranders1
 25.96 ManasijV
 27.97 mycube
 28.42 Zane_C
 28.43 Mcuber5
 30.66 gavnasty
 30.90 Evan Liu
 31.70 MaeLSTRoM
 32.02 Xishem
 32.54 janelle
 34.67 TheZenith27
 38.80 Yuxuibbs
 39.27 marcobelotti
 40.66 Yttrium
 41.95 Mike Hughey
 44.54 timelonade
 45.55 Selkie
 52.95 manyhobbyfreak
 1:10.62 Alcuber
 1:44.22 Carson
 2:18.39 Achifaifa
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:47.39 Mike Hughey
 1:52.66 Mcuber5
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 9.11 Zane_C
 12.80 Evan Liu
 17.82 SimonWestlund
 17.98 asiahyoo1997
 22.90 Mike Hughey
 29.38 MatsBergsten
 31.86 marcobelotti
 34.12 Xishem
 35.03 yoinneroid
 40.90 manyhobbyfreak
 50.77 Mcuber5
 52.68 MaeLSTRoM
 57.25 Krag
 59.98 Selkie
 1:01.91 timelonade
 1:26.40 Schmidt
 2:27.26 Carson
 DNF CuberMan
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 34.50 Zane_C
 1:01.63 SimonWestlund
 1:20.42 Mcuber5
 1:44.31 Mike Hughey
 1:45.36 MatsBergsten
 2:33.66 marcobelotti
 3:00.11 Xishem
 3:32.01 Krag
 3:42.15 Evan Liu
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF Selkie
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:24.16 SimonWestlund
 6:52.20 MatsBergsten
 6:58.28 Mike Hughey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 9:08.08 Zane_C
14:11.32 SimonWestlund
20:58.86 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

10/10 (45:34)  SimonWestlund
5/6 (42:19)  Yttrium
2/2 (11:34)  Evan Liu
2/3 ( 9:47)  Mike Hughey
0/0 ( 9:00)  marcobelotti
1/3 (21:00)  Xishem
2/5 (21:04)  Mcuber5
5/11 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 1:06.43 Zane_C
 1:10.67 Evan Liu
 1:19.08 Mike Hughey
 1:25.76 Xishem
 1:49.80 Mcuber5
 1:54.29 gavnasty
 2:47.70 janelle
 2:47.93 Selkie
 3:02.33 manyhobbyfreak
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 56.25 yoinneroid
 58.03 SimonWestlund
 1:11.24 Evan Liu
 1:23.06 Zane_C
 1:29.11 Mcuber5
 1:29.58 MaeLSTRoM
 1:44.33 Xishem
 1:48.77 TheZenith27
 1:51.77 Hershey
 1:52.69 mycube
 1:52.70 Selkie
 1:57.81 Mike Hughey
 2:10.20 manyhobbyfreak
 2:19.44 Yttrium
 2:29.10 Carson
 2:40.25 brandbest1
 2:40.90 MichaelErskine
 3:16.89 Schmidt
 3:26.58 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:21.39 yoinneroid
 2:26.44 SimonWestlund
 3:19.76 Evan Liu
 3:27.09 MaeLSTRoM
 3:59.69 Zane_C
 4:13.18 mycube
 4:21.58 Mike Hughey
 4:58.72 Yttrium
 5:14.22 Xishem
 5:31.29 Selkie
 6:26.87 Hershey
 6:36.69 MichaelErskine
 8:57.90 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(9)

 1.29 Divineskulls
 1.30 manyhobbyfreak
 1.38 Yuxuibbs
 1.40 Evan Liu
 1.62 TheZenith27
 1.98 MaeLSTRoM
 2.19 Selkie
 2.21 brandbest1
 9.28 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.64 Evan Liu
 3.74 SimonWestlund
 3.97 Mike Hughey
 4.10 manyhobbyfreak
 4.33 brandbest1
 4.63 MaeLSTRoM
 5.10 Divineskulls
 5.60 Selkie
*Skewb*(5)

 9.83 MaeLSTRoM
 19.82 Mike Hughey
 22.50 Krag
 44.71 Xishem
 DNF marcobelotti
*Clock*(11)

 7.01 Sheldon
 9.35 SimonWestlund
 13.02 Evan Liu
 15.27 Selkie
 16.01 Mcuber5
 16.17 yoinneroid
 17.00 Mike Hughey
 19.16 MaeLSTRoM
 19.55 MichaelErskine
 19.94 Yttrium
 22.80 Zane_C
*Pyraminx*(19)

 5.08 SimonWestlund
 6.81 asiahyoo1997
 7.21 Evan Liu
 7.71 Mcuber5
 8.23 Alcuber
 8.78 yoinneroid
 9.06 MaeLSTRoM
 12.99 Zane_C
 14.11 CuberMan
 14.25 Krag
 15.93 Yuxuibbs
 16.27 janelle
 16.41 mycube
 18.55 Schmidt
 20.22 MichaelErskine
 23.58 brandbest1
 26.17 Selkie
 26.93 Xishem
 29.99 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 50.41 SimonWestlund
 1:25.18 marcobelotti
 1:33.58 MaeLSTRoM
 1:52.71 Evan Liu
 1:55.16 Mcuber5
 2:59.06 mycube
 3:18.69 Mike Hughey
 4:15.87 Selkie
 5:00.29 MichaelErskine
 5:49.99 TheZenith27
*Square-1*(12)

 20.62 SimonWestlund
 32.24 Evan Liu
 38.66 Mcuber5
 43.45 yoinneroid
 44.98 Mike Hughey
 1:05.63 MaeLSTRoM
 1:15.21 Selkie
 1:17.24 Xishem
 1:28.96 MichaelErskine
 1:29.11 manyhobbyfreak
 1:33.64 Zane_C
 2:47.48 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 irontwig
30 guusrs
32 Mike Hughey
33 SimonWestlund
38 wontolla
41 Krag
41 theZcuber
42 Zane_C
44 Xishem
DNF  okayama
DNF  manyhobbyfreak

*Contest results*

390 SimonWestlund
310 Evan Liu
268 Mike Hughey
245 Zane_C
241 yoinneroid
240 MaeLSTRoM
231 Mcuber5
211 asiahyoo1997
197 Xishem
180 mycube
158 Selkie
153 CuberMan
137 MatsBergsten
124 Yttrium
121 masteranders1
119 Hershey
114 TheZenith27
113 Krag
112 marcobelotti
95 manyhobbyfreak
93 Yuxuibbs
71 janelle
67 MichaelErskine
62 Alcuber
57 gavnasty
57 Carson
57 ManasijV
52 brandbest1
51 timelonade
49 Schmidt
38 Yes, We Can!
34 Edmund
34 vlarsen
24 okayama
23 Divineskulls
21 irontwig
21 Hyprul 9-ty2
20 Achifaifa
20 guusrs
17 wontolla
16 theZcuber
13 Sheldon
9 ljackstar


----------



## mycube (Dec 3, 2011)

Are this really just preliminary results? Because i Added my results too late again -.-


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 3, 2011)

mycube said:


> Are this really just preliminary results? Because i Added my results too late again -.-


I'll add them but it's easier for us if people compete in weekly 49 now .


----------



## mycube (Dec 4, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> I'll add them but it's easier for us if people compete in weekly 49 now .


 
Yeah I always have much time do speedcube on Saturday Midday. And its sometimes too late when I´ll Add my results..
Sorry for that!


----------

